

Ask HN: Any hackers looking for a roommate? - mat3

I'm looking for a furnished room in the Stanford area for the month of August.<p>I'm planning to spend that month meeting other entrepreneurs and pitching to investors. I'd like to stay with other entrepreneurs.<p>Anyone have a room needing a roommate?
======
alnayyir
I'd offer my space if I were in your area :(. I'm in friggin' Ohio.

~~~
mat3
haha,thanks, I'm currently in FL now.

